# World of Warcraft



## jeronimo89 (30. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe vor Kurzem wieder angefangen WOW zu spielen, vermisse aber leider "mein" cooles Interface, welches dieses hier war:
Das ultimative MMORE-Interface für World of Warcraft als Artikel zum Download
Leider kann ich das nicht mehr downloaden-.-
Hat das zufällig noch jemand von euch und würde es mir zur Verfügung stellen?

Gruß,
Tim


----------



## Batze (30. März 2015)

Also die einzelnen Add On gibt es bestimmt noch, nur müsstest du wissen welche das sind und der PDF Artikel in dem die wohl aufgelistet waren ist nicht mehr downloadbar.
Eventuell hat jemand noch den Artikel. Ist ja auch schon ein paar Jährchen her.


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2015)

Selbst, wenn du es noch downloaden könntest, würde wahrscheinlich die Hälfte der Addons nicht mehr funktioineren, weil sich diverse Funktionen der UI verändert haben.

Schau mal, ob du auf Curse passende Addons findest: World of Warcraft Addons - Curse


----------



## Batze (30. März 2015)

Außerdem gibt es viel schönere Interfaces momentan. Ok ist natürlich wie immer Geschmacks Sache.
Versuch es mal mit dem Lui, also das haben echt viele, brauchst aber lange um es perfekt einzurichten, aber ich finde das sieht schon schick aus.
Hier mal LINK zum download und hier mal LINK zu einem Video das LUI ganz gut und auch ausführlicher Erklärt.


----------



## jeronimo89 (31. März 2015)

Oha. Vielen Dank Leute!
Ich finds schade, dass mein altes schönes Interface wohl nicht mehr einzurichten ist-.- Aber nett von euch, dass ihr mir trotzdem geholfen habt


----------

